# Quick question



## CannonFodder (Aug 30, 2010)

During the outage are the forums going to be down also?


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> During the outage are the forums going to be down also?


 oh gawd I hope not...then again we might experience something like the mini downtime of the summer @_@


----------



## Willow (Aug 30, 2010)

I really don't think they will because they're not attached to each other. If that were the case they would have gone down the last time they moved servers. 
Or like when the forums went down, FA wasn't infected too.

Though I do predict many main site denizens coming here in the downtime.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 30, 2010)

Everyone hit F5 until it's back up :V

If it does go down also during it that's going to suck.
Then again I have work tonight so it won't matter much.


Willow said:


> Though I do predict many main site denizens coming here in the downtime.


MAN THE HARPOONS!


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Aug 30, 2010)

I guess it mean everyone would be flocking here for good fun time.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 30, 2010)

Once FA, FAF and DA were all down at the same time, my reaction, "...fuck"


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Once FA, FAF and DA were all down at the same time, my reaction, "...fuck"


 I was too busy on Steam to notice all 3 were down once


----------



## Willow (Aug 30, 2010)

And we're down it seems.


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Aug 30, 2010)

Yep. Now, we waits for the flocking...


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 30, 2010)

That really pisses me off. I hardly ever go on FA and as soon as I click a link to the mainsite, it's dead!

I'd just end up being horrified by gator dick anyway, but still... :c


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Once FA, FAF and DA were all down at the same time, my reaction, "...fuck"


 
And that good sir is a good reason why we play a game called IRL!


----------



## Aaryn Skychaser (Aug 30, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> And that good sir is a good reason why we play a game called IRL!



What is this...IRL?

I NEED MAH INTERWEBZ


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 30, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> And that good sir is a good reason why we play a game called IRL!


 
I've been meaning to pirate that for about a decade.


----------



## theredcatdances (Aug 30, 2010)

What irks me most is there is no thread here  -- it was only on the main page(which I do not frequent too often)



So.....anyone want to take bets on how far beyond the midnight timeframe we end up going with this one?


----------



## Aaryn Skychaser (Aug 30, 2010)

theredcatdances said:


> What irks me most is there is no thread here  -- it was only on the main page(which I do not frequent too often)
> 
> 
> 
> So.....anyone want to take bets on how far beyond the midnight timeframe we end up going with this one?



Well, what does the scouter say about their power level?


----------



## theredcatdances (Aug 30, 2010)

Aaryn Skychaser said:


> Well, what does the scouter say about their power level?



ha, erm...no telling, he never made it back!

(I honestly haven't a clue if they put in a way to tell or if you were asking me to look something up or just making a funny, sorry)


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 30, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I've been meaning to pirate that for about a decade.



The only IRL module that can really be pirated anymore is the Somali Anarchy module.  But even that can get into some repetitive play, despite IRL having the most immersive experience yet designed.



Aaryn Skychaser said:


> Well, what does the scouter say about their power level?


 
http://files.thornton2.com/furaffinity/FAisOver9000.gif

If the forums go down, it'll be over the din of 10,000 F5 keys.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 30, 2010)

If FAF and FA were down at the same time, the fandom would implode.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 30, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> If FAF and FA were down at the same time, the fandom would implode.


 
And the world would know peace.


----------



## Summercat (Aug 30, 2010)

Ratte said:


> And the world would know peace.


 
I wouldn't. 

;_;

I'm currently weakened by the lack of FA. I'm a Furaffinity elemental, you know. It's like a Fire elemental cut off from fire.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 30, 2010)

Summercat said:


> I wouldn't.
> 
> ;_;
> 
> I'm currently weakened by the lack of FA. I'm a Furaffinity elemental, you know. It's like a Fire elemental cut off from fire.


 
That's what rehab is for.


----------



## Summercat (Aug 30, 2010)

Ratte said:


> That's what rehab is for.


 
But I hate Lindsey Lohan!

She's such a drama queen, and she won't let me be her drama king!


----------



## Smelge (Aug 30, 2010)

What exactly takes so long to do? They're only plugging a few things in. Read the fucking manual, damn it.


----------



## Summercat (Aug 30, 2010)

Smelge said:


> What exactly takes so long to do? They're only plugging a few things in. Read the fucking manual, damn it.


 
Unplugging things, moving them, plugging in new ones, installing software on new servers, testing to make certain everything's a-okay, probably doing some DB maintenance...

It's new machines, new network hardware, and a new full rack. *shrug*


----------



## Lammergeier (Aug 30, 2010)

so when the main site comes back up does that mean the registration will open?


----------



## Willow (Aug 30, 2010)

Lammergeier said:


> so when the main site comes back up does that mean the registration will open?


 Maybe, I kinda doubt it though.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 30, 2010)

See, this is what happens when you buy your servers from Ikea. It takes hours to install them.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 30, 2010)

The site is back! Rejoice!


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Aug 30, 2010)

Smelge said:


> See, this is what happens when you buy your servers from Ikea. It takes hours to install them.


 
That made my head hurt.... Great pic!

LOL!


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> And that good sir is a good reason why we play a game called IRL!


----------

